# Waterloo Area Schools



## willinglycanadian (May 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I am a would be Permanent Resident moving to Waterloo, Ontario from India.

I have a son who has completed Class 10 in CBSE, the Indian School system and would be going to Class 11.
Can someone provide information on the best Secondary Schools in Waterloo- Kitchener area. 

Many Thanks,

Willinglycanadian.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Laurier and University of Waterloo are both in Waterloo. I'd write Laurier and see if they can give you any pointers.


----------



## willinglycanadian (May 21, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Laurier and University of Waterloo are both in Waterloo. I'd write Laurier and see if they can give you any pointers.


Thank you NickZ.


----------

